# 130 gallon DAS aquarium



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have 1/2" thick DAS style aquarium for sale. I took the silicone off trying to reseal but I don't have time to do so. Selling it as is for $40. I am in west plano area.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll put it up for free.
If someone wants it. You will need to bring your own help. This tank is heavy. Or I'll throw it away.


----------

